# Forgot to add one oil to cp, rebaching?



## KelseyintheKitchen (Sep 12, 2019)

I was attempting my first soapmaking in about a year and a half, and the next day, I realized I forgot to add one of my oils. Can I shread the soap, melt it down via hot process, add the extra oil and then rebatch? or is my soap ruined?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 12, 2019)

That should work just fine.   It'll just be rustic soap.


----------



## lsg (Sep 12, 2019)

If you add a little sodium lactate, it may make a smoother pour for the rebatch, if everything is melted.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 12, 2019)

If the oil you left out is a fairly small amount, your soap might be fine without it. Share your recipe if you'd like to explore that idea, so we can help you determine this.


----------



## tulipsofheaven (Feb 28, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> If the oil you left out is a fairly small amount, your soap might be fine without it. Share your recipe if you'd like to explore that idea, so we can help you determine this.



I did the same as well. I left out 1%  (10g) hemp seed oil from my soap. My recipe is 
300 g coconut oil
360 g olive oil
330 g palm oil
10 g hemp seed oil
380 g water
145 g lye
Superfat 5%
Is my soap still ok?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 28, 2020)

Ten grams out of 1000 g total is such a teeny tiny bit. You have a generous 5% superfat calculated in. Don't worry about it.

But you have the tools to check this for yourself, so I recommend you give it a try. Here's how --

Enter the recipe from Post #5 into your favorite soap recipe calculator, including the 5% superfat and the 10 g hemp seed oil. Calculate the lye amount. Is it 145 g? (It should be.)

Now remove the hemp seed oil, but leave everything else the same, including the 5% superfat. Calculate the lye amount. It should be a little less than 145 g. You're doing this just to learn what happens when you make a tiny change like this.

Now, reduce the superfat percentage from 5% to 4%. Recalculate the lye. Did the lye weight increase? (It should have.)

Keep changing the superfat percentage and recalculating the lye weight until the lye weight is almost exactly 145 g. You can enter decimal numbers like 4.7% if you need to. What is the superfat percentage when the lye weight is 145 grams?

Your answer is the superfat for the recipe as you made it.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Feb 29, 2020)

A while back I left out one of my oils in a batch. It looks like I did exactly what DeeAnna has suggested. So glad to know that I'm not the only one that has forgotten...and of course that I used the correct method of finding out if the soap was still okay.  My superfat went from 5% to a little less than 1%.  Since I HP I wasn't all that worried because the soap did not zap me.  I still have the original recipe and the corrected recipe in my soaping notebook...it reminds me to double and triple check my steps. Knock wood...I haven't done that again...that I know of!  LOL


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 29, 2020)

tulipsofheaven said:


> I did the same as well. I left out 1%  (10g) hemp seed oil from my soap. My recipe is
> 300 g coconut oil
> 360 g olive oil
> 330 g palm oil
> ...



I agree with @DeeAnna, forgetting 10g in a 1000g is only going to lower your SF a little bit.  Now forgetting to add your Olive Oil...THAT would be a problem.  I did that once, OO being 35% of my total oils...I tossed it.


----------



## Vgurer (Feb 29, 2020)

The opposite happened to me, I dissolved the mica in olive oil and noted the olive I used, I added some glycerin and the fragrance, readied to mix it after! the trace, but then, I forgot to deduct the amount of the oil I used. the whole oil values were already mixed with hard butters, so I used the soapee calc, asked 20gr of olive oil soap saponification, and it was 2.6 gr of naoh, so I added 2 gr to my lye solutions already cold. (I stood at the conservative side, it was a %4 SF recipe)  It was very time consuming to dissolve this last two grams, I kept stirring and crushing the chips. finally it was dissolved. That was a complicated recipe with palm kernel oil. This one, I use it for the first time. Soap calc values gave me good bubbly characteristics, but while melting it, I noticed that it is very similar to stearic acid. Hence, that explains the faster traced and hardened batch, which ruined my swirls. I will try to add photos after I took it out from the mold.


----------



## Joel Martin (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello folks.  I'm a newbie.  My wife and I began learning how to make soap a few months ago - and it's all I want to do now!

I was so eager for making soap on Saturday that I set up everything on Friday night.  I forgot to add lard, which is the largest fat in our recipe (6.6oz).  What should I do?  Is it still usable after curing?
7.7oz water
3.1oz lye
5.5oz coconut oil
4.4oz shea butter
4.4oz olive oil
1.1oz castor oil

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 1, 2020)

Joel, no your's will not cure out since you are missing such a large percentage (30%) of your oils. With this amount of missing oil you are going to be in the negative superfat range of approx -39%. You will need to wear gloves smush up your soap and rebatch adding in your missing lard. The reason for gloves is because your soap is highly caustic at this point.


----------



## Joel Martin (Mar 1, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Joel, no your's will not cure out since you are missing such a large percentage (30%) of your oils. With this amount of missing oil you are going to be in the negative superfat range of approx -39%. You will need to wear gloves smush up your soap and rebatch adding in your missing lard. The reason for gloves is because your soap is highly caustic at this point.



Thank you very much!  It's the first (and hopefully last) time I've made this mistake.  I think I'll give rebatching a try.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 1, 2020)

Joel Martin said:


> Thank you very much!  It's the first (and hopefully last) time I've made this mistake.  I think I'll give rebatching a try.


We all make mistakes. Yep, even us oldies  Hopefully it is still soft enough to just smush, but with that much lye, I cannot say. If you have to grate it up make sure you use a stainless grate with that much active lye and you may have to add in some extra liquid. If using a crockpot set it on low and see how it goes, you can always add in liquid, if it gets stubborn about melting, but with 6.6oz missing oil, I am guessing it will melt down fine. Good Luck, you may not get a pretty soap, but it will be useable, just be sure to stir well, adding in liquid if necessary to mix it well.


----------



## Joel Martin (Mar 1, 2020)

It crumbled really easily.  Since this was a first try at rebatching for me, I wasn't sure how to add the lard.  I put some pieces in to mix before melting most of it and pouring it in.  That helped as a liquid to get the rest of the soap melted.  Stirred and stirred for 45-60 minutes before putting it back in the mold.  I'll give it most of this week in the mold and hope it comes out as usable soap!  Thanks for your responses.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 1, 2020)

Check it for zap after 3 or 4 days, but it should turn out okay. You should be able to un-mold and cut it in 12-24 hrs otherwise it could get too hard to cut.


----------



## Trinidad Kelly (Jan 16, 2021)

Searched and found this thread. I made a batch of soap yesterday and forgot to put in my Olive Oil. I just unmolded it it's not too hard so I am going to try rebatching. Do I just measure out the amount of Olive Oils I missed and add the distilled water gradually while it's melting or wait for it to completely melt. I've never done rebatching before.


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 17, 2021)

Trinidad Kelly said:


> Searched and found this thread. I made a batch of soap yesterday and forgot to put in my Olive Oil. I just unmolded it it's not too hard so I am going to try rebatching. Do I just measure out the amount of Olive Oils I missed and add the distilled water gradually while it's melting or wait for it to completely melt. I've never done rebatching before.


You don't necessarily need to add water, especially if it's a newly made soap.  Shred the soap, add to your crockpot, add the missing amount of oil and you should be able to melt the soap.  If you add too much water, it will take a really long time to evaporate out.   The only time I add water to a rebatch is if it's a really old soap, like a year or so.


----------



## Trinidad Kelly (Jan 17, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> You don't necessarily need to add water, especially if it's a newly made soap.  Shred the soap, add to your crockpot, add the missing amount of oil and you should be able to melt the soap.  If you add too much water, it will take a really long time to evaporate out.   The only time I add water to a rebatch is if it's a really old soap, like a year or so.



Thank you.


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 17, 2021)

Trinidad Kelly said:


> Thank you.


Good luck!


----------

